# New club in Upson County - reduced dues and fewer members



## Rock Hopper (Jul 3, 2012)

Updating our previous thread - we were originally looking for 25 members at $850 each, but were unable to fill the membership.  The landowner was kind enough to lower the price of the lease so now we will have 20 members at $750 each.  We still need 8 more members.

I have been told by several locals that the #1 buck of 2009 was killed very close to this property (basically right across Highway 19).  It scored about 198 B&C - so we have excellent genetics in the area.  

1400 acres off Pobiddy Road on the west side of Highway 19 about three miles south of Thomaston.  Call Toby at 
(678) 858-1404 for more information.


----------



## Trophy Quest (Jul 4, 2012)

*Upson Tract*

I have a lease close to this tract and have seen the tract personally.  I will tell you that this is good ground with good deer numbers and plenty of potential!  What RH said is true......Tate buck killed directly across from this tract.....and many other tracts trophy managed in the immediate area.  To my understanding, this tract has not been hunted in a few years.  Also good turkey flock in this area and I know this tract holds birds.  Great price for a great tract!


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, TQ!


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 20, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 24, 2012)

We will be showing the property on Sunday, August 5.  We will meet in the Walmart parking lot in Thomaston at 8:00 AM.  Anyone interested is more than welcome to join us.  We have signed up several new members in the last couple of weeks, but we still need a few more.  This is a great piece of property with excellent potential for big bucks.  

Call Toby at (678) 858-1404 for more info.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 31, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday.  Meet us  at 8:00 in the Walmart parking lot in Thomaston.  Anyone else wanting to come see the property is more than welcome.


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 4, 2012)

What vehicles should we be looking for. I want to come see it as well.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 4, 2012)

Look for a silver F-250.  You can give Toby a call at (678) 858-1404 if you have any trouble finding us or get there late.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 18, 2012)

Showing the property again to a couple of guys tomorrow. Anyone else is welcome. Walmart parking lot in Thomaston at 8:00 tomorrow.


----------



## Canine3768 (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you have another date you maybe showing the property, also is there any bodies of water on this trac for duck hunting or fishing?


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 21, 2012)

There are creeks, but not any that would be good for duck hunting or fishing that I have seen yet.  The Flint River is just down the road.  We will be at the property this Sunday if you would still like to see it.  Give us a call at (678) 858-1404.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 2, 2012)

3 more members needed.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 30, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Oct 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## timothyroland (Jul 23, 2013)

we need 6 members this year.  shoot some good bucks last year and several made it through the year.  this is a great club with good people.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 24, 2013)

Can you tell me the rules and the price? We lost orm lease this year and I am looking for something local . Also know a couple of great hunters that may be interested.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 24, 2013)

We have 1400 acres and the price is $750 per member 
($850 for those bringing a camper).  The property is less than 15 minutes from Thomaston.  This will be the club's second year on this property.  We have a great campsite with plenty of room for more campers.    Power is being run into the camp next month.  We have a pin in system, with no private areas.  We established several good food plots last year and we will be adding more this year.  Several good bucks were killed last year and our trail camera survey last winter showed quite a few good ones that will be even better this season.  Our membership is trophy minded, but also kid friendly.  The property has a lot of potential and we are looking forward to improving the club and having it for a long time.  If you have other questions or would like to see the property, call Toby at 678-858-1404.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 24, 2013)

Here are some trail cam photos of bucks that survived last season and should be even better this year


----------



## jason99ws6 (Jul 25, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 26, 2013)

Rock Hopper said:


> We have 1400 acres and the price is $750 per member
> ($850 for those bringing a camper).  The property is less than 15 minutes from Thomaston.  This will be the club's second year on this property.  We have a great campsite with plenty of room for more campers.    Power is being run into the camp next month.  We have a pin in system, with no private areas.  We established several good food plots last year and we will be adding more this year.  Several good bucks were killed last year and our trail camera survey last winter showed quite a few good ones that will be even better this season.  Our membership is trophy minded, but also kid friendly.  The property has a lot of potential and we are looking forward to improving the club and having it for a long time.  If you have other questions or would like to see the property, call Toby at 678-858-1404.




how many members?


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 26, 2013)

There will be 25 members once the openings are filled. Five more members needed


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 29, 2013)

TTT -   Still looking for a few members.  We have lots of select cut pines and hard woods, a good road system and food plots are ready to plow.


----------



## grtwhthntr (Jul 29, 2013)

Rock Hopper,  I see you're from Henry County, what's the drive time from McDonough?

Thanks


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm about halfway between McDonough and Conyers.  It takes about 1 hour and ten minutes to get there.


----------



## thericcardgrp (Jul 31, 2013)

I hunt in Taylor County just south of this tract on 19 and know the area real well. Great piece of property.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks!  We will be at the property this weekend.  If anyone wants to see the club, just let us know


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 3, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 7, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Rock Hopper (Aug 14, 2013)

ttt


----------



## allstont (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm very interested and have sent a PM...


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 20, 2013)

we have 1 spot left.  some of us will be down there this weekend cleaning up if you want to see it.


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 24, 2013)

we will be at the property today if you want to come have a look.


----------



## timothyroland (Aug 24, 2013)

here are some pics taken this week.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Sep 15, 2013)

Our membership is full for 2013.  Thanks, GON!


----------



## blowe30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Would love to get online for 2014. BRANDON LOWE 706-975-1353


----------



## CarlVanWagner (Dec 16, 2013)

Let me know if anything pops up for the 2014 season...
Thanks


----------



## BIGBUCK 69 (Dec 17, 2013)

How far from orlando an any spots open for next year thanks


----------



## rangerkiller275 (Dec 24, 2013)

are you still looking for members


----------

